# How to create a poll?



## zilverkakashi (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't see an option to add a poll when I am posting a new thread.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 26, 2013)

Posting polls are one of the perks of being a Supporting Member.


----------



## zilverkakashi (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks man.


----------

